# Picking out a Rat



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Okay, I have an Idea for getting a nice Pet rat.

Tell me if you think this will work.

What if I find a good litter of babies and start holding them everyday starting right before there eyes even open until they are weened.
Then when i wanna pick some out for keeps find the ones that are not afarid of me seeing as I have been holding them everyday for the last month.

Good Idea?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If you can, hold them from day 1.


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

I always let my rats pick me! The one that keeps coming to me or does not want to get off of me are the ones I take home!


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah, and look for a rat that will come to you without prompting, or one that seems to be the "leader" one that is active and inquisitive. Below is a link to a site tha has a good way to choose a new rat as a pet, a lot of it doesn't pertai to your situation, but there are some good hints for you as well.

http://fatratcentral.com/before-you-get-a-rat/choosing-a-rat/

Emy


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

What if I put an old towel in the cage for them to get used to human scent really young?


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Try an old pillowcase.
Spider


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Yep, hold them from day 1. I like to hold them 3-4 times a day for short periods (15-20 minutes) so that I don't affect their nursing. As they get older, you can hold them for longer periods, and I like to have friends hold them, too. That way they get used to multiple humans.

And I agree that the rat will pick you - in a litter, there'll usually be at least one who regularly seeks you out and is extra-playful and sociable.


----------



## ManBeard (Apr 10, 2007)

Mine both stood up and looked me in the eye from inside their tanks. At least it seemed that way, I know they have terrible vision.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

My Acid was an instant pick, like, I can't describe how..._there_ she was.

I had the associate open the tank(petsmart rat, please excuse that), and she leaped right out onto the girl's arm. the girl put Acid back in the tank and I was like "WAIT! I want HERRRR!" Hehe. The girl looked at me like I was insane because later she told me she bought Acid a week earlier but had to return her because she was too rambunctious??? What kinda bull was that? Haha! I *love* how annoyingly active she is. :3


----------

